# Up North Cottage Owners, if you had to do it over again?



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I am in my early 40s, single (w/gf), no kids, avid hunter, shooter, fisherman, hiker, outdoorsman in general.
I am close to having my house paid off and I can now fulfill my dream of owning property up north. 
I work remote and I intend on spending half of my time there, year round.
I am torn between lakefront on a good fishing lake, or acreage, or something I haven't considered.

Cottage/Cabin owners: if you had to do it all over again, what would you do?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Honestly, if you are really that free I'd buy a good tent and roam free. Put your money in a smart place and decide what you want to do with it when you are 60.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Acreage within reasonable distance to the water. Unless you dont mind hunting state land.

Disclaimer: i dont own property, but I fish and hunt. Though it is convenient to be ON the water, you give up the freedom to roam and modify and hunt your own acreage. But I'm sure a woman would rather be waterfront...


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm torn on this question myself. We have a cottage outside of Baldwin on a OK fishing lake, luckily its not big enough for jet skis or power boats etc so its quiet. Big Star Lake is near by so if we wanted to experience that we can. 

The pros in my eyes of having a cottage is no matter what you have a place to go when you want to get out of town. No need to make reservations, setup a tent in the dark, or worry about the weather etc. All the bad parts about camping.

The cons to that are that you feel like you have to use it to justify the cost of having it. So sometimes for us its looking at the upcoming weekends and 2 weekends are taken up by fair, the next weekend is something else so we are lucky to get up there once or twice a month unless we take time off work to go during the week. And because of that I haven't seen the east side of the state in years. Plus its like having another house to take care of, putting in and pulling boats and docks every year is getting old.

Frankly, if there wasn't sentimental feelings in our cottage, my grandparents built most of it, I wouldn't own one. If I had my way about it I would own some acreage near centralized in the state, buy a camper that is big enough for your needs and park it there, use that as a base camp.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It's really, really nice to be able to walk to the dock, hop in the boat, and take off.

However, I'm not sure it's worth the premium. I just dropped $1600 on property taxes for my house on five acres down here, and $8700 on my smaller house on a postage stamp on a lake in Pentwater.

If you split time equally, see how the taxes shake out depending on which one you declare as your homestead. If I could work remotely I'd flip mine in a heart beat, but kids and careers don't allow that right now.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, my neighbors up north suck. I mean close to restraining order suck. Acreage can cure that.

Keep in mind that as you age, distances to conveniences can become an issue.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

These are great replies, please keep them coming!
What about river front, any experience with that?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Been there and have no regrets. The timing was good at the time. Almost doubled our money in 8 years. 

That being said, in order to justify the expense you HAVE to go there. The weekly drive sucked! Vacations and Holydays were spent there. The last years there I felt it was using me instead of the other way around. 

Constant company and catering also got old. Like running a B&B for free!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I like working the land and seeing the results. It gives me a sense of satisfaction. Couldn't afford the acreage I have on water. I'm close enough to water where I can be on a river in 10 minutes if I want. I'm a river rat so being at a fixed location on the water doesn't excite me that much anyway.


----------



## fall ducks (Dec 15, 2008)

amon said:


> I am in my early 40s, single (w/gf), no kids, avid hunter, shooter, fisherman, hiker, outdoorsman in general.
> I am close to having my house paid off and I can now fulfill my dream of owning property up north.
> I work remote and I intend on spending half of my time there, year round.
> I am torn between lakefront on a good fishing lake, or acreage, or something I haven't considered.
> ...


I asked a realtor that very question one time. He explained to me that he loved to sell lakefront property because there was a high likelihood the buyers would be back in 5 to ten years looking for something quiet in the woods. lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Acreage within reasonable distance to the water. Unless you dont mind hunting state land.
> 
> Disclaimer: i dont own property, but I fish and hunt. Though it is convenient to be ON the water, you give up the freedom to roam and modify and hunt your own acreage. But I'm sure a woman would rather be waterfront...


My wife wants to be in the middle of 100 acres over on the water. Thank God. 

We love fishing, but are ok with trailering and launching wherever we want to go. Plus we like to make it a destination type thing, or camp and try different lakes. We both love to hunt and having our own land sounds great. 

Right now we only have 5 acres we COULD hunt but don't really. I keep thinking about it, but I have to take to neighbors first about tracking. State land is very close and while not great hunting, the convenience makes up for it. 

I haven't owned a second home or property yet, but we're heavily planning on property or a home on property. I'd be fine with property with a camper as well. 

Hell, we would be fine with a mobile home trailer on a bunch of acres and building a beautiful pole barn. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a small manufactured home in Amish country on 5 acres. Its not a tourist area, I am surrounded by full time neighbors who (almost) are great. The other one isnt a problem just a slob. I am close enough to Lake Michigan to salmon fish, close enough to a bunch of small lakes to fish them in my small boat, close enough to get to the snowmobile trails easily.

I hunt the land but its pretty small and I am limited there but there is a lot of state land around if I want to venture out.

I bought during the recession so I got it for about the price of a decent car.Put up a big pole barn to store all my toys in, it cost almost as much as the house and property did.

There is upkeep but we dont mind it at all. Its fun really.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

amon said:


> What about river front, any experience with that?


I own riverfront property, I can tell you it comes with some drawbacks.
Mine is a few miles from my house so it is non-homestead. Taxes are not cheap, and 
it doesn't have any buildings on it. The river runs through my parcel so that impacts the
taxes somewhat also. It's my primary hunting parcel.

A number of years ago the river was designated a Wild and Scenic River and that comes
with a whole added number of restrictions that can be burdensome as a property owner, especially if you want to build.

My little piece of heaven was part of a larger property that has been in the family going on four generations. I have sentimental attachments to it that mean more to me than the burdens that 
come with it. My kids will get it after my wife and I are gone.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lake front is cool land I would love to have both, but likely never will. Living on a lake AND having property would be ideal. 

Keep in mind living on a river you have to worry about flooding much more than anyone else. Ice damns are a real threat every year. Not so much on a lake. 

The river is across the road from our house and I hear my neighbors worry every year. It is nice being within walking distance though. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

perchjerker said:


> I have a small manufactured home in Amish country on 5 acres. Its not a tourist area, I am surrounded by full time neighbors who (almost) are great. The other one isnt a problem just a slob. I am close enough to Lake Michigan to salmon fish, close enough to a bunch of small lakes to fish them in my small boat, close enough to get to the snowmobile trails easily.
> 
> I hunt the land but its pretty small and I am limited there but there is a lot of state land around if I want to venture out.
> 
> ...


Living the dream!! 

That's honestly probably gonna be our future and I'm totally in board with it. I'm not one of those who needs a house as a status symbol and luckily neither is my wife. I got lucky there. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I looked for acreage (40 or more) on a lake and found it, several places around the state. Also found a couple large parcels on rivers. In the end I settled on a larger acreage without water because I didn't want to deal with the unknowns of several neighbors on the lake. And the taxes are less where I'm at. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

amon said:


> I am in my early 40s, single (w/gf), no kids, avid hunter, shooter, fisherman, hiker, outdoorsman in general.
> I am close to having my house paid off and I can now fulfill my dream of owning property up north.
> I work remote and I intend on spending half of my time there, year round.
> I am torn between lakefront on a good fishing lake, or acreage, or something I haven't considered.
> ...


I don't own such.
So ...Being unsolicited ,take it with a grain of salt.

Living where you fish is great. IF you fish enough to justify the taxes ,unique inherent people issues ,waters tendency to seek it's own level ect..
As a youth living on a lakeshore , I had it good.
Was not seeking solitude ,or paying for it though.

Your own land can be a curse or blessing too.
After the nonhomestead tax rates even.

Things change.... But"THE" site would be my biggest focus.
Development can swallow up a peaceful area.
As you age ,how far are medical facilities?

A "jumping off" point would be worth keeping in mind.
Varied resources of your personal interest available close ,or at least in range.
With your diverse interests ,getting it all in one place in volume might get pricey.

Years ago a 1 or 2 acre parcel was noted in the U.P. near a trail.And butted up to public land. And fishable water.
No big value to the timber or the ground itself really , but a travel trailer dragged "home" when not in use would have sufficed ,and allowed the site to be at the tender mercies of tresspassers and bears ect. when not attended. A screen house for outdoor bug season to avoid cabin fever , and to hang a deer in season would be enough semi-permanent structure. (?)

A former co-worker found his Eden. And shared it with youth in a great manner.
Then...One spring he arrived to find his nearly magic ring of happy oak trees grove that made the activities focal point, gone...As was his enchantment.

So a coarse, low value, jumping off point does not need to be overlooked in a search ; if left unattended for long periods of time.
But would be yours to rule while you are there.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Another important consideration for us I have not seen mentioned is the drive.

Our cabin is 3 hours from our house. Much further away might have been an issue going there all the time. 3 hours is about our limit so it works out fine


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> Another important consideration for us I have not seen mentioned is the drive.
> 
> Our cabin is 3 hours from our house. Much further away might have been an issue going there all the time. 3 hours is about our limit so it works out fine


This is a BIG issue. Used to go to the family cabin every weekend when it was 2 hrs drive. Now its 4 hrs and I have a hard time getting there for just a couple days.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

If you are ok with working on your place on every trip a cabin and property is for you. 

If you want to spend your time fishing and hunting it may not be the best option. 

I would recommend that yourent a place and get to know the area and neighbors before you buy


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My place ate up about 10 hours a week. 3 each way on a good weekend (5 on holiday weekends)

Cut grass, rake leaves and my wife would change the sheets and clean before leaving. We were 20 years younger then. Even our seasonal campground became a chore.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

You say you are an outdoorsman....you will never be happy stuck with your boat on one lake and the constant upkeep, putting in, taking dock out..then some one decides WE need a lake association and all of sudden a bunch of new rules , costs etc not to mention the fishing takes a dive... I would be careful on any river property the way waters have been rising around the state..you certainly dont want to find your house sitting in two foot of water 5 years down the road..the biggest drawback to acreage is utilities(what do you get? how much to run to your place, dry wells , malfunctioning septic fields)..grab an acre on the outskirts of some town erect a pole barn for rv,boat, snowmobile and between many good lakes a short drive and near a huntable forest..you will be able to continue to enjoy all your passions without the headaches or bogging yourself down with too many chores. You'll have time to take the GF out and keep her happy..as far as drives..i Guess it depends on the individual..thru the 70's ,80's and 90's i drove 600 to 1000 miles round trip a weekend for 20 to 26 weeks of the year..loved every minute of it..the north country , the open road.. all the constant change I enjoyed seeing what folks build, what they buy/trailer etc..hell i never thought i was north until houghton lake was in my rearview and the mac in my sights! living in a burb of detroit most of my life i always considered houghton, st helen, higgins, gun, gull, croton....DAY TRIPS... centrally located in the u.p. for 10 years were the best.great fishing waters, all species..forests in every direction..each morning you arose with a quandary ? what do i want to fish,hunt for today.....oh the tragedy of choices.....lmao..the coffee shop info,a greater perspective from the local DNR office..all of whom you know on a first name basis... all the data, knowledge and help you can offer to every greenhorn ,kid,first timer or friend.....THUSLY you are close enough to town that you experience SENSE OF COMMUNITY you never do in the big city...


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I am with Shoe

Stillkickin, You make it sound like I am a slave to my place.

Most of the time its just take a ride around with my riding mower if it needs it. I am among 500 pine trees so there isnt much growing anyway

My place is low maintenance, one of the reasons I bought it. Steel roof, no gutters, vinyl siding

Sure there is stuff to do but I have plenty of time to enjoy it every time I go there

In my township you have to have 5 acres to build on so there arent any smaller parcels available for people to build on and there is nothing going on there that anyone would want except the Amish anyway


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm torn on this one, my up north getaway is now my home which was the plan.
Do I wish I was on water? In a way but I know I'd get sick of fishing only one lake, so trailering with 10 minute drives is fine.
My dream was to hunt my own property which I've done with decent success even though I'm now loosely surrounded by homes, the deer still come through.
Owning the property and then a home all those years before retiring was a pain in the ass with all of the driving, but it gave me time while younger to do a lot of tree cutting and develop the property to some extent.
The tourists are head shaking, but it's nice to have a hugh regional hospital with the small town work ethic near me.
Overall, I've never had an issue with theft, but I do which that I was a little more remote, but chances are I would of had break-ins in the meantime.
The good outweighs the bad.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Look for a camp in the middle of what you like to do most. If its salmon fishing, buy between Frankfort and the bays (inland). Do not live on a lake. It is expensive, congested, loud and freedom inhibiting. 

If its hunting you like buy as close to your main house so it doesn’t become a pain to get too. Get enough to plant food plots etc. make sure you have security cameras and gates put up. The locals will love your new stuff. 

The weekend I-75 dufflebag drag gets old very fast. Plus, plan on buying new tools, housewares, etc.. Having two sets of everything will lighten your load on those weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

When I bought my place Harbor Freight and estate sales were my best friends


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Guys thanks for the feedback. Note that I do not work in an office, I work remote (home office), so I would split my time between downstate and up north. In other words, the drive really isn't a huge consideration.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My perspective from someone who lives up here full time. We have 10 acres that sits back in off the road close to a half a mile, pretty secluded. I do have a few neighbors, at one time they were all seasonal, theyd come up every weekend do chores, entertain guests and drive home. Eventually all but one moved in full time and they love it. the other guy is just begging to live here full time. If you plan on spending more than weekends I would get the acreage and get as remote as you can. Its so damn peaceful back in. Eventually youll find you will want to spend as much time as you can on your property, unless you get burned out from all the travel and expense and up keep. I moved up here,( Grayling area) over 20 years ago and enjoy my peaceful life. I have often thought it would be nice to live on a river or lake but unless you are by yourself on plenty of acreage, say goodbye to peace and quiet.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> Look for a camp in the middle of what you like to do most. If its salmon fishing, buy between Frankfort and the bays (inland). Do not live on a lake. It is expensive, congested, loud and freedom inhibiting.
> 
> If its hunting you like buy as close to your main house so it doesn’t become a pain to get too. Get enough to plant food plots etc. make sure you have security cameras and gates put up. The locals will love your new stuff.
> 
> ...


Almost have 2 complete sets of everything now. Lots of used stuff.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

We bought 40 acres 10 years ago with the intention of building on it one day. The following year we decided to put a mobile home on it until we built a "real" home. The thought being that the well, septic and electricity would all be there and we would sell the mobile home. We found a very nice used mobile only 15 miles away, and bingo we had someplace to vacation and hunt from while we saved up to build.

Fast forward 10 years, we still haven't built, mobile home has done everything we need, and now we are looking into buying a place on the lake up there. I'll never sell the north 40, I'll keep it as a hunting property. It's now 45 acres too, we purchased the 5 that abutted us to keep anyone from building any closer.

I guess my answer to your question is both if you can swing it. Taxes on the place we have now arent much with the mobile home on it, and maintenance isn't bad to manage.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

You are getting some great replies. I forgot to mention we now have young grandkids and our place is pretty small for 4 adults 2 grand kids and 3 dogs so we just bought am old popup camper to use for guests. I am taking it up next weekend the grandkids are really excited about it!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Having your own place up north is great. 

I have 78 acres west of Baldwin that I call home. I’ve sold/purchased new homes 4 times now. My cabin is the most consistent thing in my life. 

1. Like mentioned above have two sets of everything and then it’s easy. 

2. Don’t go over board with things that need maintenance. Small lawn easy keeping shrubs. 

3. I enjoy having guests over. It’s always fun to catch up. 

4. Make friends with the neighbors. I even wore down the crotchety old local who hates weekenders from down the road. 

5. Is most likely an investment. 

When I was single I would get out of work Friday and decide which place to go to. It was as easy as that. 

Downfalls:

Taxes are getting ridiculous. I’m in the process of enrolling in the QFP program that should cut them considerably. 

You will go through stretches where you feel like you don’t use it enough. For me the longer I go without being up there the better it feels when I get there. 

Kids. That’ll slow you down.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have the best of both worlds. I have a cottage on a small lake near gladwin with my brother and my daughter and niece and nephews across the street from me right on the lake. So I get lakefront without the taxes. 
But my cabin and property in The U P is my favorite. It is very peaceful and not a lot of visitors because of the drive but I am only 23 miles to Lake Michigan if I wanna fish I personally would say to get what you think will satisfy your greatest desire. It is very peaceful to be in the middle of the woods and just enjoy your surroundings. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

There is soooooo much more to do in the woods on a daily basis. And like others said, not surrounded by irritating people and loud boats.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 280 acres of woods. I'm planning to sell it to get a place on a steelhead/ trout river. Sounds like I'm moving opposite direction of most. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> I have 280 acres of woods. I'm planning to sell it to get a place on a steelhead/ trout river. Sounds like I'm moving opposite direction of most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There are some beautiful chunks of property on rivers up north that’s for sure. Usually good for other wildlife too. 

I think there’s a big difference between acreage on a river and a lot on a lake.

My hope is to someday own 40 or so with a river running through it.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Lumberman said:


> There are some beautiful chunks of property on rivers up north that’s for sure. Usually good for other wildlife too.
> 
> I think there’s a big difference between acreage on a river and a lot on a lake.
> 
> My hope is to someday own 40 or so with a river running through it.


River frontage can be sweet I'll bet.

One conflict for some is bank users. A path on the edge is usual.Though traffic can be forced by law to stay wet depending on variables.
While passers through can be argued for or against . I've considered riverfront in the past and would not object to walkers going by, due probably to my youth,wanderlust and running banks back then.

Litter gets to be a contention. Bank erosion in places and so one.

A big complaint for some , is jet boats in the very early morning. (Where jet boats ply their trade anyways.)

Location,location,location, still holds true.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> River frontage can be sweet I'll bet.
> 
> One conflict for some is bank users. A path on the edge is usual.Though traffic can be forced by law to stay wet depending on variables.
> While passers through can be argued for or against . I've considered riverfront in the past and would not object to walkers going by, due probably to my youth,wanderlust and running banks back then.
> ...


Ya if you've got canoe/raft/kayakers you can probably pay taxes with the empty beer cans. And probably have a lot of trespassers and people using your land as a toilet (not that it's a huge issue).


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

My advice for you is if you buy property up north, stay single. Once that ring is on her finger, and you are contractually bound for life, you can kiss going to your up-north retreat more than a few times a year goodbye.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

maybe if you are not careful and marry the wrong girl

Mine loves it there, if it wasn't for her I may not have bought the place


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> It's also common for a cabin up north to become a cottage, A family retreat, and in many cases a full time home, and new community members, schoolkids, parents, grandchildren. Dont miss the good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S367VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How does one convert a cabin to a cottage? I guess I don't know the definitions? I thought a cabin was in the woods, and a cottage on a lake.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> How does one convert a cabin to a cottage? I guess I don't know the definitions? I thought a cabin was in the woods, and a cottage on a lake.


Linen napkins and ceramic plates , instead of paper towels/plates.....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> Linen napkins and ceramic plates , instead of paper towels/plates.....


Lol I thought both places got stuff that was near being thrown in the trash at the main home. All the non-stick gone from a pan? Send it "up north"!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Lol I thought both places got stuff that was near being thrown in the trash at the main home. All the non-stick gone from a pan? Send it "up north"!


You beast!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't have a cabin or a cottage yet, still using a camper. But it has ceramic plates and cast iron pans..


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I vave always though of a cabin as primitive, while a cottage has the comforts of home


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> I vave always though of a cabin as primitive, while a cottage has the comforts of home


There was a whole thread on this a while back I think, because there is no real definition. I get what you're saying though.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I had a place in Irons, and a place in Paradise....far, far too much work, and eventually boring as hell going to the same place. 

I purchased a higher end smaller camper. I absolutely love the adventures I've had since my purchase. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

amon said:


> Guys thanks for the feedback. Note that I do not work in an office, I work remote (home office), so I would split my time between downstate and up north. In other words, the drive really isn't a huge consideration.


I own lake front lot and I intend to build one day. Most likely after my last child leaves for college he has two years of highschool left. I have two in college now and that is where my money goes. 

I am in a similar situation as you where I am starting to work remote 90% of the time. The thought is starting to cross my mind to build on my lot now and sell my current home. Is there a reason you couldnt pull it off with one house now?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Working remote presents its own requirements


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

amon said:


> I am in my early 40s, single (w/gf), no kids, avid hunter, shooter, fisherman, hiker, outdoorsman in general.
> I am close to having my house paid off and I can now fulfill my dream of owning property up north.
> I work remote and I intend on spending half of my time there, year round.
> I am torn between lakefront on a good fishing lake, or acreage, or something I haven't considered.
> ...


Look at it as an investment not a"want" building a place up north you will have high taxes, more into it than you will ever get out of it for decades maybe your lifetime. Property values up north don't increase like they do down state. So if you buy turnkey just don't expect to turn a profit if you're okay with that than there is nothing wrong with it. 

Were on our forth up north property, 1st 80A pure investment, purchased, split and put up for sale the same day. 2nd 80A we enjoyed the property for 10 years using a travel trailer, wanted to build but the cost was too high and taxes were already way too high, we sold for the same amount we purchased 2003 - 2012. 3rd a small cabin on a smaller lake a fixer up because of purchase price the taxes were low after 5 years we sold and purchased a cabin on the river also fixer up. I enjoy doing the work and its about the only way to make a profit once you want to move on.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

If you're a homebody, a cabin is a great way to go. If you like to be mobile, camping and leasing your friends cabins, because they are never there, is the way to go.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Suggest making a list of top priorities and start the process of narrowing it down.

Took years to find and purchase my dream place.... 75+ huntable acres away from major roads and surrounded by large private parcels. Close enough to thousands of state acres and quality trout streams. A blank sheet of paper to improve and build wildlife habitat.

3.5 hrs from home and within 1 hr of Lake Michigan beaches (wife's only request).

A nice travel trailer that spends much of the year there, but can be taken home for winterizing and on family trips too.

Did not look for a cabin but it came with a 'rustic' cabin that is dry, but not quite inhabitable. Using it for storage now, and considering whether to improve it in future.

Hoping to use State QFP /Federal NRCS programs to offset costs for habitat improvement, while selling a little timber.
Goal is for break even (or better?) in 20-30 yrs when I am too old / tired to hunt. 

Only thing I would change is to swap the cabin for a pole barn or similar building to park the camper and toys in. (I dont really want another home to maintain


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I would go with acreage over waterfront. I fish many different bodies of water, and the novelty of fishing my "home lake" would wear off after the first dozen bluegills.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Our family has had a cabin on a smallish all-sports lake for 55 years. There is nothing like walking across your yard, and going for a swim off your own dock. I trailer my boat to Augres for Walleyes when I feel like it (the last 2 Fridays, and next Friday, weather permitting), but enjoy fishing our lake for Bluegills, Bass, and Pike. I am 30 minutes from Oscoda for good Steelhead fishing. I don't hunt, but there is a lot of public land around, with lots of deer, and upland game. 
You can access rivers wherever roads cross them - and all other public accesses. You can hunt public land. You can own your own lakefront lot. It is way better than sweltering a weekend away in the middle of the woods when it is 90* out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunting public land suuuuuuucks for the most part.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> How does one convert a cabin to a cottage? I guess I don't know the definitions? I thought a cabin was in the woods, and a cottage on a lake.


A cottage has indoor plumbing a camp/cabin doesn’t but it does have a name.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> A cottage has indoor plumbing a camp/cabin doesn’t but it does have a name.


That's another new one to me but makes sense.

In other words a cabin is more rustic than a cottage. We've been calling our place the wrong thing for 30 yrs. Then again, Google says it could be either/or.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Look at it as an investment not a"want" building a place up north you will have high taxes, more into it than you will ever get out of it for decades maybe your lifetime. Property values up north don't increase like they do down state. So if you buy turnkey just don't expect to turn a profit if you're okay with that than there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Were on our forth up north property, 1st 80A pure investment, purchased, split and put up for sale the same day. 2nd 80A we enjoyed the property for 10 years using a travel trailer, wanted to build but the cost was too high and taxes were already way too high, we sold for the same amount we purchased 2003 - 2012. 3rd a small cabin on a smaller lake a fixer up because of purchase price the taxes were low after 5 years we sold and purchased a cabin on the river also fixer up. I enjoy doing the work and its about the only way to make a profit once you want to move on.


Where have you been up North that has high taxes but doesn't increase in value? 

They aren't making anymore land, it's always a good investment. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DigitalGuru (Feb 25, 2019)

@OP Wife and I just bought 5 acres of riverfront land last year, so this is new to me but I've spent 20+ years thinking / planning. We opted for riverfront to avoid higher taxes and the irresistible lure of boats / motors. We knew if we got lakefront jet skis, pontoons, docks would be a necessity. With riverfront we've got kayaks and inner tubes and a pole barn to store our campers and Kubota. We feel we hit the jackpot as the property was abandoned for 10+ years and there was a mobile home (removed during the sale) on the property so we already had a electricity, well and septic in place. Making it our own as we rehabbed the utilities and literally forged our own paths has been a fair amount of work, but it's what we wanted. We bought a travel trailer to leave at the property and it's been heaven so far. We're heading up this weekend for the first time in 3 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

this is my place on Drummond. My parents bought it in 67 when I was 10, and I took it over in 99. I've been slowly remodeling ever since. I'm up here this week working on the back bedroom. It's in a small subdivision but only 150 yards from the water.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Before, 1/8 inch paneling and zero insulation in the walls


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Toung and groove cedar from the Island.almost finished with this wall.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

How do people who live downstate stand the multiple hour commute up north?

I made several trips to Canada this year and the worst part was dealing with I-75 before the Mac bridge (and I would only get on 75 in Gaylord). Every time I couldn’t help but think about the people who do the drive north starting downstate or worse in Ohio.

Rent a place or places up north for a year. See if you like driving that much.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiggin is livin said:


> Where have you been up North that has high taxes but doesn't increase in value?
> 
> They aren't making anymore land, it's always a good investment.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


NELP land is pretty cheap.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I enjoyed our place on the lake. We were just an hour from home and it was perfect, we could do daytrips if we wanted. Nothing quite like fresh caught fish with friends and family around a campfire or morning coffee on the deck watching the bass scatter baitfish close to shore.
It is a lot of work and money owning two homes, those quiet and fun moments come with a price in dollars and labor. All well worth it in my opinion, whichever route you choose I am certain you wont regret it.
We would still have our lake place but our daughter is off to college and our priorities have changed. I will buy another place someday soon, looking forward to it.

Enjoy your journey, its great fun looking at places.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

TC-fisherman said:


> How do people who live downstate stand the multiple hour commute up north?
> 
> I made several trips to Canada this year and the worst part was dealing with I-75 before the Mac bridge (and I would only get on 75 in Gaylord). Every time I couldn’t help but think about the people who do the drive north starting downstate or worse in Ohio.
> 
> Rent a place or places up north for a year. See if you like driving that much.


You put your mind in neutral when you put your truck in drive.

Audio books help pass the time. I love the Jack Reacher series. Driving up north was never an issue, it was only 308 miles one way to camp. For bear season I would do a round trip to bait on my only day off.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

TC-fisherman said:


> How do people who live downstate stand the multiple hour commute up north?
> 
> I made several trips to Canada this year and the worst part was dealing with I-75 before the Mac bridge (and I would only get on 75 in Gaylord). Every time I couldn’t help but think about the people who do the drive north starting downstate or worse in Ohio.
> 
> Rent a place or places up north for a year. See if you like driving that much.


Our place is 3 hrs 15 minutes from home depending on the drive. If we're going up for the weekend we try and get out of work early and on the road by 4:00. If we can't get out early it helps to wait and leave after 7:00 or so. Coming home we wait and leave after 5:00 on Sunday. If it's a holiday weekend we leave by 6:00 am on Saturday. We're still up there early on Saturday, but miss the Friday evening traffic. 

And sometimes no matter what you do you end up in a pickle. That's just the price you pay sometimes for a weekend or vacation in God's Country. For me, it's worth the price.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Finished the wall project. My place is 5-1/2 hours from home and I'm with luv2hunt, I put my mind in neutral and just drive.


----------

